# Moving to Sacramento!



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I live in So. Cali, and I am moving up to Sacramento in July. I am going to be going to WyoTech, and I was just wondering all the people that are up in the area, let me know, thanks! :cheers: 

John Montoya


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

I live in Sac. When you settle down, give me a call and we can "hook up".


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

im about 45 minutes from Sacto


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

we'll see what happens, because there seems to be more meets up north than down south, I hope to see some tight rides!


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

welcome to the dark side muahahahahaahah


----------



## Laawaris85 (Apr 20, 2004)

man nice ride since your ganna be in sac ..im looking fwd to seein ur car in the streets....hehe


----------

